# default password



## ccstud (Mar 16, 2007)

does anyone know the default password for a encore endsl-a2+wig router?
i cant find my manual


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

There should be a button on the router to reset the router. Hold that down for 30 seconds and it should reset the password, then the password and username should be admin and admin.

Jay:wave:


----------

